# Bord Gáis Energy Theatre Dublin seating



## dodo (24 Nov 2012)

Just thinking of going to see Oliver the Musical in the *Bord Gáis* Energy Theatre Dublin, It says there are E20 tickets but when I choose any date there is no sign of these E20 tickets, when I click in price range it states E45-E60,, just wondering has anyone got these E20 tickets,


----------



## shesells (24 Nov 2012)

The €20 seats will be in the top of the Upper circle on days that are unlikely to be popular such as midweek matinees. For a show like Oliver that's likely to be very full, I'd stay at home rather than book them. Even all the €60 seats don't have a good view in that theatre.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Nov 2012)

shesells said:


> The €20 seats will be in the top of the Upper circle on days that are unlikely to be popular such as midweek matinees. For a show like Oliver that's likely to be very full, I'd stay at home rather than book them. *Even all the €60 seats don't have a good view in that theatre.*



Do you think? I was up in the nosebleeds for a show last year and I thought it was a great view (compared to other Irish theatres).


----------



## Marion (24 Nov 2012)

Dodo - Congrats! You've reached a milestone. 1000 posts. 

Marion


----------



## shesells (24 Nov 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Do you think? I was up in the nosebleeds for a show last year and I thought it was a great view (compared to other Irish theatres).



They are just too far back. I normally book dress circle but in GCT I only ever book mid stalls because even front row dress circle made me feel like I was in another county. Felt miles back from the stage. Grand for a concert but not for show.


----------



## SarahMc (24 Nov 2012)

I too think its a really well designed theatre, and even in 'The Gods' the sound and view is OK, much better than older theatres.


----------



## dodo (24 Nov 2012)

Yes indeed ,this has been a valuable site to me over the years ,cheers



Marion said:


> Dodo - Congrats! You've reached a milestone. 1000 posts.
> 
> Marion


----------

